# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  نشرة عن ملخص عقد شركة تضامن

## شمس الدين

*نشرة عن ملخص عقد شركة تضامن**بموجب عقد محرر سجل ملخصة بسجل الشركات بمحكمة .............. لسنة .............. تكونت شركة تضامن بين (أ) و (ب) بعنوان (أو شركاء) لتجارة ............ ومركزها بشارع .............. لمدة ............... سنة تبدأ من ............ وتنتهي في ............ قابلة للتجديد برأس مال قدره .......... وحق التوقيع لكل من (أ)، (ب) على إنفراد إلا إنه فيما يختص بالتعهدات والمعاملات التي تزيد على مبلغ ................ والتصرفات الخاصة برهن العقارات أو البيع تصدر من الشريكين معاً.*
*تعديل عقد الشركة وإشهاره:*
*تنص المادة 507/1 من القانون المدني على أنه يجب أن يكون عقد الشركة مكتوباً وإلا كان باطلاً.*
*وكذلك يكون باطلاً كل ما يدخل على العقد من تعديلات دون أن تستوفي الشكل الذي افرغ فيه ذلك العقد.*
*يتبع في إجراء تعديل أي بند عقد الشركة كل ما تم إتباعه في إشهار عقد الشركة الأصلي بإيداع ملخص التعديل بقلم كتاب المحكمة ونشر الملخص في الصحف فإنشاء فروع جديدة للشركة أو زيادة رأس المال أو خروج شريك يلزم الإشهار عنه ................*
*أهمية العملية:*
*ويترتب على عدم إشهار تعديل شروط عقد الشركة إنه لا يحتج بالشريك المعدل في مواجهة الغير. فمثلاً الشريك الذي يخرج من الشركة ولا خروجه منها يظل قبل الغير عن ديون الشركة مسئولية غير محدودة وتضامنية حتى تاريخ إشهار خروجه.*
*ولقد قضى بأن الشرط الوارد في عقد الشركة المكتوب بعد إنفراد مديرها بالعمل لا يجوز تعديله إلا بالكتابة أن الشركة الواردة في عقد الشركة المكتوب بعد إنفراد مديريها بالعمل لا يجوز تعديله إلا بالكتابة ولا يعول على إدعاء هذا المدير بأنه إنفراد بالعمل بإذن شفوي من أحد شركائه المتضامنين.*
*(الطعن رقم 395 سنة 22 وجلسة 5/4/1956 س7 ص496)*
*وقضى بوجوب إشهار أحد الشركاء المتضامنين حصته لشريك أخر بإعتباره تعديلاً لعقد الشركة لا يجوز للبائع التمسك بعدم الشهر للتحلل من إلتزام قبل المشتري يجوز في شركات التضامن نزول أحد الشركاء من حصته في الشركة لواحد من شركائه فيها ويقع التنازل صحيحاً لإثارة فيما بين المتنازل والمتنازل إليه وإن كانت المواد 48 وما بعدها من قانون التجارة قد أوجبت شهر عقد التضامن وما يطرأ عليه من تعديلات وكان تنازل الشريك عن حصته في شركة يتضمن تعديلاً للعقد بخروج أحد الشركاء من الشركة فإنه يتعين لذلك شهرة ويقع واجب اللإشهار على عاتق كل شريك.*
*(الطعن رقم 398 سنة 41ق جلسة 22/3/1976 س27 ص718)*


*         المستشارالتحكيمى*
*       طارق مجاهد العربي

copy
*

----------

